# Lilly Kidded!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My best doe, Rosasharn SS Naughty Lilly kidded today with gorgeous twin does! One is daddy (Woodstock's) clone and the other is momma's clone. 

Photos when they were not even an hour old. So thrilled! Woody has been throwing LOTS of boys and I convinced myself she had two bucks in there but she surprised me!  One of these girls will be staying and the other will be available (I don't think the gal who reserved her can buy her).

First born:























Second born:
















Still working on "B" names. One will likely be called "Bonnie Lass".


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Right on! Gotta love it when the one you like the best gives you girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats...they are really cute... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...CONGRATULATIONS!!! adorable baby girls! Very flashy too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww..what adorable kids! Congrats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWW ITS A MINI WOODY!! lol

Bring one to me pleaseeeee!! hehe

Congrats


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on two beautiful girls!!! I think we could all use your luck! Lol.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

beautiful Girls! Congratulations .. I love all the colors!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!! Love the color! Congrats!


----------

